# CA at Hobby Lobby



## greg544 (Sep 26, 2011)

I found this CA glue at my local hobby lobby store.  Is this acceptable CA glue to use for pens? http://bit.ly/r0Yiw6

Also got this accelerator http://bit.ly/n9Gnkn


----------



## wb7whi (Sep 26, 2011)

Try it and let us know


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 27, 2011)

Yup, it sure does work! I've been using it for 2+ years for my CA finishes. I DON'T use the accelerator they sell though. I don't like the spritz bottles. The stickfast aresol accelerator works great with it though.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 27, 2011)

shoot, you live less than an hour from "Glue Mecca" (AKA Monty's Place)...good, fresh stuff!  The store bought will generally work but you need to make sure they have fresh glue or it goes bad quickly!

http://woodenwonderstx.com/WWBlue/index.html


----------



## Justturnin (Sep 27, 2011)

I would just head south to the WC @ 1960 and get some from there. It is $10.99 for 2 oz which is just a $1 more and they have the aresol accelerator in stock. And while you are there you can rummage there cut off bin and find some nice wood to cut down to blanks for $1.50 a pound......and before you know it your $25 trip to WC is up to +$200:biggrin:


----------



## renowb (Sep 27, 2011)

Greg, the best bang for the buck and good quality CA is from Monty. I have used the CA at Hobby Lobby when I was out  and needed some fast.  Woodcraft, the same, if you are out and need some fast.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree with others in that , if you are in a bind by all means, go get a quick 2oz. bottle from the hobby lobby. But otherwise, you get more bang for your buck from Monty as mentioned above.


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 27, 2011)

$11 for 2oz?  That's crazy talk.  www.woodenwonderstx.com -- go visit Monty.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 27, 2011)

jbswearingen said:


> $11 for 2oz? That's crazy talk. www.woodenwonderstx.com -- go visit Monty.


  Yeeeeeep that is nuts.   Go see Monty.

Lin.


----------



## SteveWatson (Oct 14, 2011)

I buy bulk CA for my tubes and laminating but I still use the little 2 ounce bottles of Locktite I get from Wal-Mart for my finishes because Im kinda sporadic in my CA usage and have found that old CA if kept sealed still bonds well but makes a poor finish.  I haven't had any issues (yet) with getting glue from Wally World because the turnover is pretty high for the small bottles.  But then again Im no expert by any means so to my 2 cents you may need to add another 100 pennies to make an even dollar.....


----------



## keithlong (Oct 14, 2011)

I am glad Monty dont charge 5.00 an ounce for his glue, I buy the 8oz bottles and at 5.00 an ounce that would be 40.00. OH! I hope that Monty dont figure this out. Seriously if you are in a pinch, that would be ok, however I have used Monty's glues for a while now and have not had any problems.


----------



## Fred (Oct 14, 2011)

FRESH CA is the only way to go. Leave the accelerator on the shelf at the store. Why use the stuff any way ... most CA sets up in about 30 seconds or less, and the accelerator causes more problems than it is worth ... IMHO.

Like others here have already expressed ... *get your CA items from Monty*. He also has excellent small plastic bottles that are great for other liquids like BLO, etc. The long needle pointed tips for caps make excellent spot applicators for everything. Just look all over his site for great shop goodies that we all need.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 14, 2011)

One more for Monty.  You can pour it up into one or two ounce bottles and store the rest in the fridge until needed.  Great price, quick response and very fresh product.  He can't be beat.
Charles


----------



## okiebugg (Oct 21, 2011)

*CA*

I buy the loctite CA from Hobby Lobby. It works well and is very slightly thicker than Satellite city CA so when applying to a small crack or using it for inlay work you can safely use only a partial drop by turning the container on it's side and it won't run all over everything as some thin CA will. At HL it cost $3.75 at Ace hardware it'$s 6.99


----------

